# Some Dimensional Lumber Benches



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

I started out making one of Jay Bates' horse benches for my in-laws' 50th wedding anniversary. Mostly 2x4s, a couple 1x6s, and some of those project panels you can get at hardware stores (you can join the 1x6s but I don't have a way to joint them sufficiently yet).






















My wife's aunt saw that, but isn't much of a horse person. So the frame is pretty modular, I made her one with dolphins. 






















Then my mom saw that one, and wanted one for her friend's birthday. But with mermaids. 





















Then I just blatantly went fishing by building a Seahawks bench. It sold before I was done designing it. 































I even have my 7-year-old daughter helping me. I think I need to get her a sander that doesn't make her arm tingle. 











I think I'm going to take a break for a while, but if someone wants one who am I to say no? Finish is spar urethane, seems pretty durable so far. I used it in a spray can on the latest one, doesn't go on as thick but it's a dream to work with compared with brushing it.


----------



## Quo Fan (Feb 15, 2015)

Good looking benches.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Good job on All the benches. Very creative. You're a good artist.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Great build with very unique ideas which is only limited by your imagination! Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

WOW!! Those are AMAZING!!!


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

The artwork on those is really fantastic! I love the creativity.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Very nice work. Did you save any patterns?

If you could replicate that horse one would sell like hot cakes I bet. At least around my parts it would.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Chamfer said:


> Very nice work. Did you save any patterns? If you could replicate that horse one would sell like hot cakes I bet. At least around my parts it would.


I have the horse patterns and I'd reproduce that one because it isn't my design, but I think the cool part about them is they're one of a kind. I don't keep any patterns. But I found a site on the computernet that will blow up any picture you want and print it out on multiple pieces of paper, so it's easy to make more patterns if need be.


----------



## Belg (Oct 2, 2011)

Mort said:


> But I found a site on the computernet that will blow up any picture you want and print it out on multiple pieces of paper, so it's easy to make more patterns if need be.


Whats the name of the site that can do this?


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

www.blockposters.com


----------



## nesandhlls (Dec 1, 2014)

I really like these, great work.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, those turned out great, nice job!!!!


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks everybody.


----------



## k9scooter (Mar 5, 2014)

Those look really nice; let us know if you use the new Domino on future projects!

Maybe a new Festool sander is in order for your daughter!


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I run a pellet stove to heat my house in winter. Each ton of pellets comes on a fresh, new pallet.
Can you estimate how many pallets (48" x 48") would be needed for such benches as you create?

I could sit a spell on any of those. I'll bet that any wildlife themes will sell.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

k9scooter said:


> Those look really nice; let us know if you use the new Domino on future projects! Maybe a new Festool sander is in order for your daughter!


I'm going to use it on my next one. I'm going to build one using only Dominos and half lap joints, no screws. And yes, an ETS125 is the next tool on my list, for her. I know it's not aggressive enough but the vibration is supposedly pretty low and I just want her to stay interested. 

Robson, I use stud grade 2x4s, I think there are 5 or 6 in the whole bench. I wouldn't use pallet wood for the frame but the seat slats and back would work, the longest cut is 44".


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I love those, great work!


----------



## OldWoodChuck (Nov 12, 2015)

That design on the back is a nice touch!


----------

